# sch 80 cpve cure time?



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

we installed some 3" sch 80 cpvc. 
it had 3 days to cure before it was turned on.
its is carrying 160f hot water at 85 psi.

a fitting blew apart today. far as i can tell we did everything right.
primer, glue, inside a conditioned basement. bone dry installation.

what do you think happened?

this has happened 2 times now.

thx

bw


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

billwestrick said:


> we installed some 3" sch 80 cpvc.
> it had 3 days to cure before it was turned on.
> its is carrying 160f hot water at 85 psi.
> 
> ...


Check make sure glue is correct and not old stock, maybe new to you but how long at the supplier? Also what type fitting blew? If a female adapter maybe teflon tape. Was told by Hartel Plastics --Teflon was a 
no-no on CPVC.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

billwestrick said:


> we installed some 3" sch 80 cpvc.
> it had 3 days to cure before it was turned on.
> its is carrying 160f hot water at 85 psi.
> 
> ...


 Did you bevel the ends of the pipe ? If not it may have pushed out the glue. I also like to use sand cloth to take the shine off the pipe and inside of the fittings before applying primer. Works great have never had an issue with blow outs on even 8" with 60 psi.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Water hammer? Needed a thrust block/restraint of some sort?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

billwestrick said:


> we installed some 3" sch 80 cpvc.
> it had 3 days to cure before it was turned on.
> its is carrying 160f hot water at 85 psi.
> 
> ...


I would say its the glue AND primer... some pvc pipe require... cleaner, then prime and then glue.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Like Tim and UA said. when I work with scd 80 no matter the size i like to sand it and prime the hell outta it, you gotta get that plastic soft, if you don't then you will have leaks. I'm a primer kinda guy I like to prime the hell outta any kinda plastic pipe and will even sand it if there's dirt, old glue, or surface imperfections- taking the time to do it right the first time is better then having call backs.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We are running a ton of 6" and 8" sch 80 PVC we have been using clear cleaner then some heavy bodied gray glue. I think its weld on #607. So far no leaks. We're only running may 30psi and mid 70 on temp.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Using WeldOn #724, and WeldOn P70 primer, I haven't had any problems with 24 hours on 2 1/2" and 3". New construction, though, so it doesn't see hot water for some time after that. 

Something I was taught that (might) be of assistance is to run the dauber around and around the pipe and then the fitting until you feel it start to drag a little bit. That lets you know that the primer has worked it's way through the surface of the pipe and softened it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

billwestrick said:


> we installed some 3" sch 80 cpvc.
> it had 3 days to cure before it was turned on.
> its is carrying 160f hot water at 85 psi.
> 
> ...


do you have a pic of the blowout, might help us help you


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

phishfood said:


> .
> 
> Something I was taught that (might) be of assistance is to run the dauber around and around the pipe and then the fitting until you feel it start to drag a little bit. That lets you know that the primer has worked it's way through the surface of the pipe and softened it.


I do the same exact thing. Good tip.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I do the same exact thing. Good tip.


It's funny the things we do subconsciously and don't think of til someone mentions it...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Also always make sure your using a big enough dauber for the size pipe your working with, a bigger dauber provides more coverage and reduces the changes of missing areas of the fitting socket.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Was this in an unheated area?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What was the temperature? Can't be freezing cold or the cement won't set up properly. Should have directions on the can of cement.

I had a job scheduled this AM to move some 1 1/4" PVC piping. It was 25 degrees this morning here. The piping is for a well; all the piping is outside. I re-scheduled for when it warms up. I was fretting having to glue pipe in below freezing temps. I figured I would have leaks in the cold.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What was the temperature? Can't be freezing cold or the cement won't set up properly. Should have directions on the can of cement.
> 
> I had a job scheduled this AM to move some 1 1/4" PVC piping. It was 25 degrees this morning here. The piping is for a well; all the piping is outside. I re-scheduled for when it warms up. I was fretting having to glue pipe in below freezing temps. I figured I would have leaks in the cold.


Its possible to glue in those conditions, just gotta prime the pipe well and warm up the glue can in the truck and it'll work fine. Just gotta give it plenty of time to set up though.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Did your glue or primer get used in a wet application before you set your pipes, once it gets wet they are done. Temp is also very important as stated above if its been freezing in the basement it's going to be along time to set properly.

One trick I just learned from working in a plastics factory that's local for pipes 6" and bigger they use a wood router to make perfect bevels every time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ive done 3" and 4" sch 80 and put water 60psi 45 min after glued


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> What was the temperature? Can't be freezing cold or the cement won't set up properly. Should have directions on the can of cement.
> 
> I had a job scheduled this AM to move some 1 1/4" PVC piping. It was 25 degrees this morning here. The piping is for a well; all the piping is outside. I re-scheduled for when it warms up. I was fretting having to glue pipe in below freezing temps. I figured I would have leaks in the cold.


Please tell me its not going into the well for a submersible.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's some pressure and temperature! Is the pipe, fittings, glue and primer rated for that?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Please tell me its not going into the well for a submersible.


Subs should be hung off sch 80 threaded pipe, that's how we do them. But Unfortunatly many companies don't and that's when you see subs that have fallen off the drop pipe.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Mississippiplum said:


> Subs should be hung off sch 80 threaded pipe, that's how we do them. But Unfortunatly many companies don't and that's when you see subs that have fallen off the drop pipe.


 
well, its not on a sub, so we can rule that out, 
HAHA

we have done everything you all wrote in this thread.

upon further investigation, the glue did not stick as well to the pipe.

here is the thing, this is a 6 story hotel. all CPVC, 100%.
no issues. same crew, same conditions, same glue and primer, same pipe and fittings.

all i can think is something is wrong with the pipe:
first blow out was IPEX fitting, IPEX pipe. 28 hours cure
second blow out was SPEARS fitting same IPEX pipe. 59 hours cure.

it was not restrained, but that is not required.

we are changing it to copper tomorrow.

thank you for all the ideas.

bw


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

*" we are changing it to copper tomorrow."*

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We ran an 8" Sch 80 pvc main up the outside of a hotel once. It was about 10 floors and went on roof and over to the center where it dropped down a chase and converted to copper for re-piping. We went back several times the first week after water was first turned on because of blowouts... always on the roof. We re-piped it from the chase to the riser only with same material, a different glue, sanded the pipe and beveled the edges. Never had to go back after that. I know this does'nt help but it reminded me of this.

One of the times it blew, it shot out right over the parking lot soaking all the tourist.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Please tell me its not going into the well for a submersible.


 






No, not inside a well. It is all outside and exposed to the elements.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you allow for expansion and contraction of the CPVC pipe? If not it will break.....


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Did you allow for expansion and contraction of the CPVC pipe? If not it will break.....


 yes, this peice is only 8 feet long and can move.

bw


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

anything over 1" i always sand the fittings as well never had a problem..


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Kleinfelterj said:


> We are running a ton of 6" and 8" sch 80 PVC we have been using clear cleaner then some heavy bodied gray glue. I think its weld on #607. So far no leaks. We're only running may 30psi and mid 70 on temp.


Cleaner is not the same as primer.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Expansion


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

the IPEX rep is coming here on wednesday to analize the pipe.
i will post an update in about 2 weeks
thanks for all your input
bw


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be that the pipe was stored outside. The cpvc was prone to damage from sunlight.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

> right glue?? PVC vs CPVC?
> glue rated for heavy duty ( large pipes)
> glue fresh?? no sign of gelling in the can?


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

If you read on cpvc glue can larger sizes take different glue . The gray stuff a lot thicker


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Its possible to glue in those conditions, just gotta prime the pipe well and warm up the glue can in the truck and it'll work fine. Just gotta give it plenty of time to set up though.


Just buy the cold weather glue!


----------

